# switching to a plus size phone



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm kind of a regular size guy who's been using an Iphone 6 for 3 years and ready for an upgrade because my fat fingers can't text without making more corrections than correct words. I use an Otterbox defender w/ belt clip, the size is convenient

anyone make the jump from a 6 or 7 to the 6 plus / 7 plus / 8 plus? would appreciate some feedback on whether it's difficult to get use to the added size, especially wearing it with the belt clip. I don't wear baggy pants, sticking in a pocket isn't feasible.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Talk to text is where it is at! Otherwise rotate the phone and the keypad gets larger. 

I recently went from an iPhone 5 to a regular iPhone 8. The jump in size was perfect. The larger screen size is nice to have, but not so big it doesn't fit in my hand, nor my pocket. 

Best way is to go and play with them. Size and type of phone is an individual thing.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I'm kind of a regular size guy who's been using an Iphone 6 for 3 years and ready for an upgrade because my fat fingers can't text without making more corrections than correct words. I use an Otterbox defender w/ belt clip, the size is convenient
> 
> anyone make the jump from a 6 or 7 to the 6 plus / 7 plus / 8 plus? would appreciate some feedback on whether it's difficult to get use to the added size, especially wearing it with the belt clip. I don't wear baggy pants, sticking in a pocket isn't feasible.


Check out the 10, it has a bigger screen in the smaller package.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I hate big phones personally since they don’t fit in pockets

Obviously they get beat up working construction if you have them clipped to your hip and everyone I know that has a big phone always has they laying around all over on the job where mine is always in my pocket 

The bigger screens are nice though but otherwise I like smaller phones personally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I went from the S5 to the S8 plus, I love the phone but I've always worn some type of quick access protective holster with every phone. One where the phone drops into a case with a magnetic flap. I also use a very slim case on the phone. Never damaged a phone not even a scratch the holster is a different story. No way I will carry a phone in my pants pocket at work.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Avenge, what kind of holster/case do you use?

I did play with the X at the Apple store but the size of the keyboard wasn't appreciably larger than my 6. I was also concerned that the case might not allow me to make full use of the screen. Guess I'll head back to the Apple store and play around some more.

The 5 seems so small these days, my son gets the hand-me-down phone lol. 

thanks fellows.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Right now I'm using this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XCK6JSD/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

with this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XW8Y39K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I haven't had a small phone since the iPhone 4. I like the bigger screen size, but I do pretty much everything with my phone since I don't have a laptop. I find it much easier to type with, but my old Note 4 was slightly too wide, especially for 1 hand texting.

At work my new S8+ in it's otterbox fits perfectly fine in my Carhartt pockets. I also have the Occidental calculator pocket on my toolbelt that it mostly fits in.

Everywhere else I tend to keep my phone in my back pocket. And no I never sit on it. It goes in the cup holder when I jump in my truck, face down do not disturb on the table, or I'm hanging on to it. I can't attest to a belt clip, I'm not that old yet :whistling


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

All I know is that you'll look a heck of a lot smarter.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How do you function with it in a jean pocket. Takes too long to get it out, then it always answers when I'm trying to grab it. It may look sad, but I like a holster or case hung on my pocket. Our if I sit in the truck and forget, there's no way to get it out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Go big or go home


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> How do you function with it in a jean pocket. Takes too long to get it out, then it always answers when I'm trying to grab it. It may look sad, but I like a holster or case hung on my pocket. Our if I sit in the truck and forget, there's no way to get it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I keep it in the side pocket of my carpenter pants. No way what a holster on my belt work being a bricklayer it would get full of mortar plus I would constantly be snagging it on scaffolding

I can grab the phone out of that pocket faster than any holster would release since it is right by where my hand hangs

And if I am driving I can easily grab it from that pocket too

Before smart phones when I still had a big chunky flip phone, I had my phone hanging on my belt and I walk past a guy working on a stepladder in a narrow hallway where I had to lift my arm to “squeeze” by and accidentally snagged the ladder and almost ripped the guy off the ladder. After that I never liked having a phone hanging off my hip...As you can guess that guy wasn’t too happy with me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Since you carry it on your belt, I doubt you will notice a difference. 

I carry mine in a side pocket. All of my work pants have a tech pocket. A plus wouldn't fit in the side pocket.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> All I know is that you'll look a heck of a lot smarter.


haha! I have a tiny flip phone. That is how I see *ALL OF YOU* ....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Occidental makes a case for the larger phones.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

with with the 8 Plus and I'm happy so far. I've switched to a thinner case and found one on Amazon that isn't significantly larger than the old 6 in an Otterbox Defender but picked up Applecare just in case. 

Using 'hey siri' / voice commands a lot more to try and make business flow more. Never knew you could open an app. The fingerprint recognition has always been difficult, carpentry/tile wears those prints down.


----------



## WillRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

hey, switching to 7 or 7 plus is a good option. i switched my iphone 6 to iphone 7plus.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I parted ways with the Otterbox 2/3 part case. Didn't try it on the new 8 Plus, I knew it would be too large. went with a slim design (somewhat cushiony) and a belt holster from a different company (whose case was bulky and not well designed). 

I'm happy and that's what matters . Getting a lot of mileage out of "hey siri", easily saves me 1 minute a day from having to open the phone and make the appt/send text/call my lady.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 20, 2017)

For me the most comfort size is about 5.2 inches.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Nautilus said:


> For me the most comfort size is about 5.2 inches.


That's what she said.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been using the otterbox defender series with my 6S Plus for quite a while. When on a job site, I carry it in one of the side cargo pockets of my pants. So if I'm wearing a safety harness setup & climbing around around a 12/12 pitch roof working on a chimney or crawling around a crawl space doing foundation work, I have no problem what so ever accessing the phone quickly if needed.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I made the jump to the Note 8 this morning. Meh. It's a phone. Hopefully when I put it through its paces this weekend it will turn out to be awesome.

My S7 was just starting to get too wonky. I missed calls all week, even though it was turned up, battery would die within a few hours, etc.

The first thing I've noticed is that this one feels so freaking fragile. I put a glass protector on it and bought a Platinum full shell case for it. Here's hoping. After my S7 edge debacle, I'm a bit nervous. I also hate spending 75 bucks to protect a thousand dollar phone. Only paid 600 at best buy though. Still, they should be made of carbon fiber and ballistic plastic for that price.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I made the jump to the Note 8 this morning. Meh. It's a phone. Hopefully when I put it through its paces this weekend it will turn out to be awesome.
> 
> My S7 was just starting to get too wonky. I missed calls all week, even though it was turned up, battery would die within a few hours, etc.
> 
> ...


You tell bibxy who is boss yet?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Haven't tried Bixby yet. I don't want it to send black helicopters to my house. I love the thought of technology, but then when I get a cool new phone, I don't have time to figure it all out. I think, hey, this thing is cool, it could actually run a spaceship to the moon and have room to play games at the same time, all the while shopping for underwear on Amazon. 

However, when I get it, I tend to take pictures and surf Tapatalk and maybe Drudge. That's about the extent of my phone use these days. This one seems pretty cool though, I may see what it can do. However, I already don't like the fact it doesn't have an actual button and back button. That is annoying.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nautilus said:


> For me the most comfort size is about 5.2 inches.





heavy_d said:


> That's what she said.


She was just trying to make you feeeel good:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> haha! I have a tiny flip phone. ....:laughing::laughing:


:blink:Why:blink:


----------



## PaulFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

AustinDB said:


> I'm kind of a regular size guy who's been using an Iphone 6 for 3 years and ready for an upgrade because my fat fingers can't text without making more corrections than correct words. I use an Otterbox defender w/ belt clip, the size is convenient
> 
> anyone make the jump from a 6 or 7 to the 6 plus / 7 plus / 8 plus? would appreciate some feedback on whether it's difficult to get use to the added size, especially wearing it with the belt clip. I don't wear baggy pants, sticking in a pocket isn't feasible.


I think the 7Plus is a good fit. I will warn you that if you do not have big hands then the 3.10" width can make it hard to hold in one hand, but if you are having a hard time with the regular one then I will say you got big hands like me. Just be aware you lose your headphone port with the new Iphones. It may not matter to me, but I did not like having to buy the earpod things

PaulFalls44 - Idaho Carpet
www.idahocarpetandrestoration.com


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

PaulFalls44 said:


> Just be aware you lose your headphone port with the new Iphones. It may not matter to me, but I did not like having to buy the earpod things


I just got a X and in the box it came with an adapter for the regular stereo minijack and a set of those white Apple earbuds that have the whatever-they-call-it Apple connector. Your 8 didn't? I thought they all came with them included?
I'll probably lose the adapter if I ever move it off my radio, but at least they included one for backwards compatibility.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

My 8+ did come with the adapter but when my earbuds are plugged in using that adapter it gets snagged more often. 

My gripe about the wireless earphones is that I can’t put my pencil behind my ear now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

